# Stella's fur vs. siblings fur



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't know about fur, but I have to say how sweet she is.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would speak to your vet if you're really concerned, but wouldn't be too worried if it were me. Each dog is different. Samantha's coat is much longer and wavier than two of her siblings that we keep in touch with. Good luck, and regardless your girl is beautiful!!


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

I am not concerned, more curious if that was normal for puppies in the same litter. If she had skin problems or excessive hair falling out then I would be concerned.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you use a shedding blade of any kind on her? Or what do you use to brush her with? 

She does seem to be ahead of schedule as far as blowing the puppy fluff.


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

Dug wasn't a huge fluffball when we got him but he did have some. He is now almost 15 weeks old and has no more puppy fluff. All we use on him is a slicker brush.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

texy85 said:


> Dug wasn't a huge fluffball when we got him but he did have some. He is now almost 15 weeks old and has no more puppy fluff. All we use on him is a slicker brush.


I think 12+ weeks is when Jacks went all lab puppy, so that's about right.


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think 12+ weeks is when Jacks went all lab puppy, so that's about right.


Did he start shedding after that happened? Even though Dug has lost the fluff, he is still shedding quite a bit.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank & his brother have completely different coats. Hank's is longer, straighter and more two-toned. His brother's is denser, curlier & one shade.


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

Megora said:


> Do you use a shedding blade of any kind on her? Or what do you use to brush her with?
> 
> She does seem to be ahead of schedule as far as blowing the puppy fluff.


I am only using a slicker brush right now. I was told by our breeder that this was all we needed to use for the time being and once she gets her adult coat we can add other brushes into grooming.


----------

